# Let me count the Waze I hate you



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Overall Waze is really great and it's the navigation map that I prefer. However, there are a few things that I hate.

One thing is how it handles shared exits on a highway, for example let's say exit 7A and 7B share the same ramp to get off the highway, it tells you to take exit 7A - 7B. It's not going tell you which one of those two you're actually taking until you're into the interchange trying to navigate potholes and traffic etc. Then you have to look up at your phone and see which exact exit you need to take. Sure, you can touch the top of the screen and drop down the turn by turn navigation and you can see which one ahead of time. I do that. But I just wish it would tell me which exit to take right off the bat. If Waze told me to take 7A I'd know to take exit 7A - 7B. I'm that smart.

Another thing Waze does is that if you're coming up to an interchange were multiple highways converge it doesn't just tell you the actual highway you're getting on next. To get you in the correct lane I guess it will tell you to head towards one highway and then towards another and finally I'll tell you the one you're actually getting on. Again this seems very dangerous. I'm a big boy, just tell me the next highway please.

Another thing I hate is that if you arrive going a certain direction to the pick up point, Waze will begin routing you starting off in that same direction even if it's not the best direction to begin. One time I picked up a guy and Waze wanted me to go over six miles up a country road only to make a u-turn and come all the way back and continue on. When you start navigation Waze should tell you the shortest route to your destination regardless of what direction you arrived from or are facing.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

**** everything about Waze


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber dropped Waze from the driver app.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @@@@ everything about Waze


KILL THE MONSTER WAZE (developed in Israel, now owned by google) 
KILL KILL‼ KILL ‼


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Waze is janky!


I usually pull it up when traffic is bad and it tells me what I already know. That traffic is bad!

It also causes my tablet to freeze up on occasion. Route calculation can take too long to be useful.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber dropped Waze from the driver app.


Not on my phone they didnt.



OldBay said:


> Waze is janky!
> 
> I usually pull it up when traffic is bad and it tells me what I already know. That traffic is bad!
> 
> It also causes my tablet to freeze up on occasion. Route calculation can take too long to be useful.


 Way faster updating on my android than google maps



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Overall Waze is really great and it's the navigation map that I prefer. However, there are a few things that I hate.
> 
> One thing is how it handles shared exits on a highway, for example let's say exit 7A and 7B share the same ramp to get off the highway, it tells you to take exit 7A - 7B. It's not going tell you which one of those two you're actually taking until you're into the interchange trying to navigate potholes and traffic etc. Then you have to look up at your phone and see which exact exit you need to take. Sure, you can touch the top of the screen and drop down the turn by turn navigation and you can see which one ahead of time. I do that. But I just wish it would tell me which exit to take right off the bat. If Waze told me to take 7A I'd know to take exit 7A - 7B. I'm that smart.
> 
> ...


It doesn't grasp the concept of a u turn but works the fastest one the best


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hands down the best to simplify instructions. I like the look of the map all big and bubbly, I hardly ever miss my exit.

I tried using google maps in SF and it was horrible.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

What I hate is when it tells you to onto a busy street with multiple turn lanes but does not tell you which one to use. Sure enough whatever lane I am in it is the wrong one and I will have to cross several lanes to make another quick left or right.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't like the Waze ads.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I don't like the Waze ads.


I know. Always at the stop light ?.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

One thing to keep in mind is that you are paid time and miles so Waze May cause you to lose a few dollars over Google Maps. Good for city traffic but not so much outside cities. One Saturday I went back over my rides and mapped each route Waze vs google maps. On medium trips I lost 1.50 to 2.25. Over hundreds or thousands of trips that can really add up. When paid miles and time fastest isn’t always best.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> KILL THE MONSTER WAZE (developed in Israel, now owned by google)
> KILL KILL‼ KILL ‼


What's your deal with Israel? You can't take out folks that worship in the synagogue.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Google map navigation shows you which lane to be in. It also has a picture-in-picture option to stay on screen in too of other apps. Two of the only things I like better. 

Waze is great at up-to-date road conditions and other warnings like cops and cameras. Sometimes the routes get janky when it considers time over distance. Worries some riders at times, when they are used to certain directions to their location. 

Also seems like Waze likes creating traffic at times. When I know there's detours I would override Waze directions. Sometimes they don't consider some local routes.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Really though it is my personal belief that the Uber Driver Partner App is amazing and renders smoother than Wayz or Google. I have uncorrected 20/20 vision and I drive smooth so my eyes are sensitive to the slightest choppyness of the app. When you travel in excess of 120mps several times throughout your shift and cover more than 100 miles at that speed or above during a single shift you really push the speed at which the map can download the next tile and render it smoothly. Basically I out run Google Maps and Wayz but the Uber Driver Partner App operates like a smooth operator because it is awesome and a one billion dollar technology. Pay attention to the brilliance of the colors on the Uber Driver Partner App sometime. Geez I feel in love with it and can't stop looking at it and playing with it sometimes. I just go around in circles, check for recent compliments/badges, check earning, check rating, zoom in and out on the map, check badges again, rating, etc, zoom in on random city in the Middle East or Russia or other country in the news. Say what up to those drivers driving in the war torn countries. Get a hollar back from them. And repeat.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What's your deal with Israel? You can't take out folks that worship in the synagogue.


In 2006, *FreeMap Israel* was a project founded and developed by Israeliprogrammer Ehud Shabtai as a community project, which aimed to create, with the crowd sourcing assistance of community users

In 2008, Shabtai formed a company called *Waze to *commercialize the project
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waze


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> In 2006, *FreeMap Israel* was a project founded and developed by Israeliprogrammer Ehud Shabtai as a community project, which aimed to create, with the crowd sourcing assistance of community users In 2008, Shabtai formed a company called *Waze to *commercialize the project
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waze


I know but you're saying we should go against it because it's from Israel. It's like you've drawn up a cause and effect that I don't like.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know but you're saying we should go against it because it's from Israel. It's like you've drawn up a cause and effect that I don't like.


I'm a happy, satisfied NYC Jew, you're just messed up looking for boogie men under ur bed.
I chose not to be apart of your pathology and will ignore ur self loathing


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'm a happy, satisfied NYC Jew, you're just messed up looking for boogie men under ur bed. I chose not to be apart of your pathology and will ignore ur self loathing


Cool and I'm going to be mad at you for three hours so I hope you feel the energy that goes through the universe to the other person when someone is mad at another person


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @@@@ everything about Waze


Crap since Google/ D.A.R.P.A. bought it.

Good for pointing out speed traps and traffic cams in real time.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Good for pointing out speed traps and traffic cams in real time.


You really need a Valentine One or Anti-Laser Priority for that. To much management required to pay attention to an app while speeding. Your ques need to all be audio or take place on a heads up display of some sort.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You really need a Valentine One or Anti-Laser Priority for that. To much management required to pay attention to an app while speeding. Your ques need to all be audio or take place on a heads up display of some sort.


Run Waze audio in background.
Layered under nav app.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You really need a Valentine One or Anti-Laser Priority for that. To much management required to pay attention to an app while speeding. Your ques need to all be audio or take place on a heads up display of some sort.


"Police reported ahead" via a voice announcement is too much to take in?


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You really need a Valentine One or Anti-Laser Priority for that. To much management required to pay attention to an app while speeding. Your ques need to all be audio or take place on a heads up display of some sort.


My phone is in the middle dash, right below the bottom windshield sight line. Almost where most gps' and other dash LCDs would be . No management needed, other than a half second glance to make sure I'm on the right path.

Audio on, "Do not disturb" on. And music playing from FM radio or tablet shuffled on Bluetooth.

Also don't speed. Don't take red lights or dare yellow lights. You never know if there's an unreported camera or unreported cop looking.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Most of these “Waze problems” sound like user error. 

Or unfamiliarity.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Run Waze audio in background.
> Layered under nav app.


Are Waze alerts directional? Or do both sides of the freeway recieve the alert?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Are Waze alerts directional? Or do both sides of the freeway recieve the alert?


Both sides.

Quite a few states have trees & bushes between lanes. A little forest in the hills .
Bears live in those woods.

Waze has speed trap, traffic cam, real time police locations, road hazard warnings.


----------

